# E-Mail & IM Settings for NOKIA 5070



## Shayon (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi, it's been just a week that I'd bought the new NOKIA 5070 and activated GPRS on Hutch, Mumbai. Now, I have features of sending and receives emails and instant messages, built in, into the "messages" section of my phone. However, can anyone suggest required settings for connecting to yahoo mail, gmail, yahoo messenger, gtalk and msn messenger live?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 23, 2007)

Please elaborate.Do you just want to use web interface of mail accounts or want pop access? To access mail using pop go to email settings and create a mailbox.


----------



## Shayon (Jun 23, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> Please elaborate.Do you just want to use web interface of mail accounts or want pop access? To access mail using pop go to email settings and create a mailbox.



For the Email messages settings, the mobile needs the following data:

*Configuration :* HUTCH  (Already provided)

*Account :* Yahoo! Mail  (Already provided)

*My Name :* Shayon  (I'd input it myself)

*Email Address :* abcdefgh@yahoo.com  (My Yahoo ID instead of 'abcdefgh')

*SMTP Username :*               (To be provided)

*SMTP Password : *               (To be provided)

*Incoming Server Type :* POP3   (By Default, no other option can be selected)

*POP3 Username :  *              (To be provided)

*POP3 Password :    *             (To be provided)



And for Instant Messages, these details are required -

*Server Address :*

*User ID :*

*Password :*

*Preferred Access Point :*             (Here some of the options I have are Mobile Office, Hutch Access, Planet Hutch, BSNL WAP etc)



So, can anyone help me out now? I hope my information is enuff!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2007)

Yahoo (@yahoo.com ones) doesn't support POP, so don't bother trying it ..


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 23, 2007)

SMTP Username : Your mail id(complete)

SMTP Password : Password of your mail account

Incoming Server Type : POP3 
incoming server: pop.mail.yahoo.com


POP3 Username : Your mail id(complete)

POP3 Password : Password of your mail account

Outgoing server:smtp.mail.yahoo.com

Don't know about IM settings


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 23, 2007)

listen dude u cant access yahoo from ur mobile system's interface for free as in yahoo POP is available only for paid acc.

BUT in gmail pop is free so u cant set it up for that the settings are found at


*mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13278&topic=1556


*mail.google.com/support/bin/topic.py?topic=1555


for IM settings search in mobile specific forums i remember seeing it somewhere but remember now.


----------



## Shayon (Jun 23, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> SMTP Username : Your mail id(complete)
> 
> SMTP Password : Password of your mail account
> 
> ...


Hmm...I tried the settings u'd given for Gmail. I've activated POP access in my gmail account. But when I tried retrieving the mails, it says, "Subscribe to packet data first". Any idea wot I shud be doing, here?


Btw, when I go to Packet Data Settings, this is what I find -

*Packet Data Connection :*  Always Online   (Another Option is 'Only When Needed')

*Packet Data Settings ->

Active Access Point :* Hutch Access   (Other options - 'Mobile Office', 'Access Point 1', 'Idea Internet'...)

*Edit active access point ->

Alias for Access Point :* Hutch Access  (You just need to type it)

*Packet Data Access Point : *airtelgprs.com  (Now, here is the catch! Right since I bought the mobile, I've been using Hutch...no idea how this setting came in, here.)


So, do you think if I can figure out the correct *'Packet Data Access Point'*, the problem will be solved? Or does it need any more settings?


*Update:  *I tried changing 'airtelgprs.com' to 'hutchgprs.com' but still getting the same error.

*Update 2: *[SIZE=-1]According to [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]www.vasanth.in/2005/03/07/*Hutch*GPRSSettings.aspx , I changed access point to 'www', but still no use! [/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> listen dude u cant access yahoo from ur mobile system's interface for free as in yahoo POP is available only for paid acc.
> 
> BUT in gmail pop is free so u cant set it up for that the settings are found at
> 
> ...


Yahoo POP3 is free for .co.in accounts.


----------



## Shayon (Jun 23, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Yahoo POP3 is free for .co.in accounts.



Alas! I have a .com account


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 24, 2007)

Shayon said:
			
		

> Hmm...I tried the settings u'd given for Gmail. I've activated POP access in my gmail account. But when I tried retrieving the mails, it says, "Subscribe to packet data first". Any idea wot I shud be doing, here?
> 
> 
> Btw, when I go to Packet Data Settings, this is what I find -
> ...



Are you sure you have subscribed to Hutch Access and it has been activated? POP doesn't works on Planet Hutch. If using Planet Hutch you can download Gmails mail application on your mobile from Your planet hutch's downloads section.


----------



## Shayon (Jun 24, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> Are you sure you have subscribed to Hutch Access and it has been activated? POP doesn't works on Planet Hutch. If using Planet Hutch you can download Gmails mail application on your mobile from Your planet hutch's downloads section.



Ohh..I'm using Planet Hutch. So, I cnt use POP. Okay, then I shud tell u abt some other problem that i am facing. I had downloaded Gmail app, ebuddybeta, flurry, opera mini and gotalkmobile on my phone. Every application needs to check the connection on first time run. But, all of them fail to check it. None of them say tht the connection is not present. It's just that it takes them years to get the checking done. Any idea why this happens?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 24, 2007)

Shayon said:
			
		

> I had downloaded Gmail app, ebuddybeta, flurry, opera mini and gotalkmobile on my phone. Every application needs to check the connection on first time run. But, all of them fail to check it. None of them say tht the connection is not present. It's just that it takes them years to get the checking done. Any idea why this happens?



To modify the settings for the way application connects to the network go to application manager in tools then select the application and then to options  if its a symbian phone and if its not just go to the application>options>network connection.


----------



## Shayon (Jun 24, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> To modify the settings for the way application connects to the network go to application manager in tools then select the application and then to options  if its a symbian phone and if its not just go to the application>options>network connection.



Hey, I could finally get Opera and Gmail App connected to the net, but not GoTalkMobile, eBuddyBeta or Flurry. Even downloaded YaGo (Yahoo Messenger Client) and Mig33 but to no avail. Although they don't give any error message, they just keep showing "connecting..." status message. Do you have any idea how to overcome this problem? Or at least can you suggest any other client thru which I can connect to Yahoo! and GTalk?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 26, 2007)

Shayon said:
			
		

> Hey, I could finally get Opera and Gmail App connected to the net, but not GoTalkMobile, eBuddyBeta or Flurry. Even downloaded YaGo (Yahoo Messenger Client) and Mig33 but to no avail. Although they don't give any error message, they just keep showing "connecting..." status message. Do you have any idea how to overcome this problem? Or at least can you suggest any other client thru which I can connect to Yahoo! and GTalk?



Sorry, No clue.Struggling for a month to ensure to connect to Yahoo mail through Yahoo Go on Airtel live. Haven't tried till date to do the same on Hutch.


----------

